# 17wks Pregnant With Twins & Pelvic/Vaginal Pressure?



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm 17wks pregnant with twins and getting really worried about the amount of pelvic pressure I am experiencing. I've had pain in my pubic bone and pelvis since 7wks but now getting a really uncomfortable pressure in my vagina, feels like I constantly need to go for a wee, sometimes feels like I have something stuck in there pressing down? I'm worried that this could be a sign of premature labour/incompetent cervix, even though I've had this on and off for a couple of weeks now. Is it normal to feel like this at just 17wks? 

Many thanks, Maria x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

your body is changing all of the time and ligaments are being affected by your pregnancy, as are your muscles.

You have 2 wrigglers in there who will be arguing over space already. Take it easy and see if that helps things feel a bit easier

Take care x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Oink

The pressure was so bad yesterday my midwife sent me to the hospital to get checked over. They didn't seem that concerned as I've not had any pain or leaking and found both babies hb's straight away but took bloods/swabs. The only thing that worried me was that they couldn't see my cervix with a speculum or feel it with an internal examination? Should I be worried about this? If my cervix was starting to open would it have been lower and easy to see?

Many thanks, Maria x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It means exactly the opposite!!  You are definitely not going into labour, as throughout pregnancy, your cervix should be high up and difficult to reach, pointing towards the back of your vagina, so it's good news,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

